# Pan covers



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Im havin' trouble with dirt gettin' underneath my pan. Some people like covers and some people don't. What is everyones opinion on pan covers? Wax paper? Pete moss? I have also heard of people putting poly fill underneath the pan. What do yall think??


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know people who use all as well as the underalls as F&T post calls them. I have used old jeans that I cut up and hit with scent killer and they also work, I only cover the pan though not the jaws.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I never used them, if you use a trappers cap, and pack the dirt around it you should be ok, if not you can buy pan covers they come in, fiberglass, aluminum wire and latex. Take a look @ www.fntpost.com or call and ask Harry or Cory, they will help you out... 989-727-8727 if you talk to Harry tell him Eric from Arizona, sent you...I have ordered all my stuff from them, they are good guys...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've used, wax paper, freezer paper, tissue paper, sandwich bags. I know a guy that puts fiberglass insulation under his pan. Haven't tried that yet


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

When we used to be able to trap fiberglass under the pan was my preferred method. Worked OK in the dry climate here.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

clayhen, google "foothold pan modification" (or mods, modified, etc.) and maybe by next season you can have pans that are the size of the jaws (cats cant help but step on the pan when they are that big- though its a lot of work). back home before I was using cages, we bedded EVERY trap in peet moss, and used those blue shop towels (the thick paper towels) torn to be just bigger than the jaws. Mind you, there is peet moss under the trap, and over lightly over the trap when set, then the paper towel on top to allow for a fine layer of peet (very thin) then sifted dirt on top of that to blend it into the rest of the set. If that doesnt work, get some wax paper and wad it up into a ball several times, and then do it again until its soft and pliable and makes no noise. then set that over the trap (but just to the jaws - not over them - dont want anything to pull out cause of the wax paper) . . . . i hope this helps.


----------



## chukarwalker12 (Jan 16, 2013)

Everything u listed above will work fine just try them all out and figure out what works best for you... I like to use peat moss, but make sure to dry it well before using it. A bale of dried peat will go a long way. I also like the polyfill, just a small wad under the pan then cover, works great for me.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I never used them, if you use a trappers cap, and pack the dirt around it you should be ok, if not you can buy pan covers they come in, fiberglass, aluminum wire and latex. Take a look @ www.fntpost.com or call and ask Harry or Cory, they will help you out... 989-727-8727 if you talk to Harry tell him Eric from Arizona, sent you...I have ordered all my stuff from them, they are good guys...


I agree. Iv ordered alot from them. Also really like snare shop.
good luck


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I never liked the pans as large as the jaws (just inside of the jaws) to much area for an animal to hit the pan while still being partially on a jaw causing a kick out. We messed a little with that many years ago and had terrible results.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

For what it's worth, my favorite pan cover for an early season fox set is a dead, but limp Maple leaf. Maple leaves have a mild, but distinct odor and they are never farther than arms reach somewhere in route to a set in SE, Pa. Each leaf needs the stem taken off and a bit of trimming/ripping by hand.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've heard from friends how they have used coffee filters, wax paper, window screen mess. One friend uses his hanmmer to pound the trap bed so it's solid and the trap doesn't move around.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

My dad uses 5x5 patty paper...the papers that you find between the crappy, frozen burger patties...he orders them through my aunts' restaurant, but I'm sure you can get them anywhere. Obviously, 5x5 is too big, so he just tears off the corners when he's making sets. He keeps a ziploc full of the papers in his basket instead of carrying the whole box.

The only other thing he uses is buckwheat hulls in the middle of winter since everything freezes around here.


----------

